# Kaitaki and Purbeck in New Zealand



## MrDarrylMan (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where the Kaitaki has disappeared to? I see that she is due back in service on the 9th of September. I go past the ferry terminal every day and normally see the Kaitaki around 7.15am loading up. But for the last couple of weeks she hasn't been around. I checked the Interislander website but can not find out any informationas to what is going on.

Also when does the Purbeck head back to England? I see she is been used currently to carry freight across cook straight while the Kaitaki is not around.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

I believe she is on survey in Australia - Brisbane I think.
PURBECK is on the sale market, but nobody seems to want her.


----------



## MrDarrylMan (Jan 7, 2006)

I wonder if the Interislander Line would be brave enough to keep the Purbeck. Seems a great ship for carrying freight.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

I can confirm that the Purbeck has been sold to a Venezuelan company called Consolidated de Ferrys C.A. (Con Ferry for short). She will be handed over sometime between 25th September and 6th October this year.

Phil


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Kaitaki in Cairncross Dry Dock, Brisbane - listed under her registered name 'Challenger'.


----------



## John Brown (Oct 2, 2005)

There is a ship called Challenger, or that is the name on the bow and stern and official do***ents, which sails from Wellington twice a day.


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

In Swedish but you'll get the idea

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/isle_of_innisfree_1995.htm

She has recently had her charter to P&O extended for another 5 years, she is sub-chartered to Stena who sub-charter to the Interislander Line...


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

John Brown said:


> There is a ship called Challenger, or that is the name on the bow and stern and official do***ents, which sails from Wellington twice a day.


Challenger is Kaitaki. Her official name is Challenger, whilst her marketing name is Kaitaki (Maori for Challenger)


----------

